# Danios annoying the platys?



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

So I currently have 4 platys and I just added 6 gold zebra danios in my 29 gallon. These guys are nuts!! They zip all over the tank, swirl around each other, back and forth, back and forth! :lol: But I notice that they are not only chasing each other, they are chasing the platys. I haven't seen any nipping, they just bump at the platys now and then. Usually they chase for a short burst and then off they go to annoy each other again. Is this normal? Are they being aggressive or is it just danio play? They are cute as can be, but I want to make sure they are not harassing the poor platys!! I also plan on adding a dwarf gourami and a school of corycats in the future, would they be too fast moving for a gourami or corys? Thanks!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not add a gourami. All species are sedate, quiet water fish and should not be combined with active swimmers. Corys will be OK, a group of 5-6 minimum.

As for the effect on the platy, I would monitor this carefully. Platy are fairly quiet fish themselves, and continual harassment from active danio might cause stress. Observing how the platy respond to the danio should help to determine the situation.

Byron.


----------



## Juice (Nov 4, 2011)

It is definitely just the way Danios are, they are complete spazzes! They aren't harassing your other fish but simply doing what they do best, being crazy.


----------

